# Raising tads "dirty"...



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

I look at a lot of people's tad rearing containers and they seem pretty pristine. Mine, on the other hand, don't look quite the same:




























The container is full of algae, decomposing magnolia leaves, and ficus pumila that gets overgrown with algae. I also add a pinch of BettaMin flakes every couple days. Am I the only one raising tads in such 'dirty' circumstances...or are there others of you hiding out there?


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

If the water conditions are safe, that probably adds alot of benefitial variety to their diet, do youhave good results?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm not sure yet. My frogs have only laid a handful of clutches, and the tads from these initial clutches have all morphed out with SLS.


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

What kind of tads are you referring to? Seems like it would be great for tads that you could raise communally.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Look at the wild... its not what we would consider "clean".

I think that would be benefical for tads but some of my water is pristined some of it is dirty they produce very equl froglets which are all large and robust!

I wouldnt worry!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Some people have reared multiple generations in "dirty" enclosures. In those systems, there is at least a quart of water per tadpole and the water isn't changed. There is sufficient light to encourage algae growth. 
As water evaporates more is added. 

Ed


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'm working on getting things together for a dirty setup. I should have the initial tanks setup this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

The tads are Epipedobates anthonyi "Santa Isabel."

booboo, I'm not at all worried about the method...just thought I'd throw it out there since I never see any post this sort of setup and wanted to let others know it was a viabl (and maybe even preferrable) method. 

Thanks for the info, Ed. The container actually gets a decent amount of sunlight throughout the day, which really aids in keeping the algae plentiful. There are currently a few more tads in there than I would like (definitely not a quart per tad). I usually only have 1-3 tads in there...but with this last clutch I was surprised that so many survived after the first few days in the water, so they're currently sharing the space. 

Defaced, when you get them setup, post some pics!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Epips seem to throw more SLS, esp with young parents. I bet that will turn around for you in time and likely doesnt have much to do with your set up. I feed mine HBH Tad bites.

When my thumbs raise tads in the tank the little containers, film containers, and brom axils look real nasty after a while...but the froglets all have 2 eyes 

Shawn


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

Good to hear, Shawn. That's what I've heard about Epip's and the first clutches, so I wasn't chalking it up to anything wrong with the system or rearing I've been doing. Hopefully some healthy ones begin to emerge before too long.


----------



## Reptiledan (Nov 23, 2004)

*SLS*

Humm, SLS with all the tads????? Might want to check the water temps and cool them down to 74-78 degrees.. I attempted the raise a few thumb tads by the window (due to rapid algea growth) and cold not keep the temps cool enough, the tads morphed out very rapidly but they all had SLS.. Once the water temps were cooled down they morphed just fine..
My 2 cents.. Good luck.. Dan


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks Dan...but the temps don't even get to that sort of range. They aren't actually sitting in the window, but they are in the range of a south facing one, so for a few hours each day they get some direct sun in their place on the counter. But even then, temps pretty much stay in the low-mid 70's to high 60's.


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

I would think that this so called dirty method would be the way to go. you should be getting plenty of filtration from the plants, algae and bacteria, just like in a heavily planted aquarium. I know that my fist tad was in a similarly "dirty" water feature for quite some time before I noticed him, and he is none the worse for wear.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

My "dirty" method doesn't involved algae... I'm a real prick about algae, especially the hair algae as seen in that container.

My dirty tanks were raised in low light conditions and didn't have much algae growth for that reason... but I was trying to grow bacteria slime, not algae. Some sprigs of low light plants like pothos was about the only plant I (could) grow in any of those tanks lol. I'm tempted to do tadpole set ups with more light, but with a cover of floating plant like salvinia for filtration, which would effectively cut down the light anyways.


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

Where you been Corey? Nice to see that your still alive.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Looks pretty yummy to me. If I were a tadpole that's where I'd where I'd want to be dropped of. 

That makes me think of an experiment to try. I'd be interesting to see if the parents know what's best (Give them a pristine pool and a yummy pool to choose). I wouldn't be surprized if they could make a distinction, but if they had a large group to deposite they'd probably spread them out regardless. This would take a LARGE tank w/out broms and at least a half a dozen depo sites to choose from.

Not only are the 'fresh' nutrients (surely) beneficial but the stress (I would think) would be greatly decrease w/ a dirty as opossed to a clean open/vulnerable pool. Lessining this would greatly increase success at such an early (easily thwarted) developmental stage.

As long as you can keep the (water) temp constant while providing sufficient light very little (if any) problems should arise.

I also try to never move my tads/pool once in the set up.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Just wanted to add great thread, I wish I would've paid attention sooner.

Great job!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Dead computer (just got in the new one) and working a huge amount. I don't think I'll be as active as I was in the past, but I'm trying to get on at least a little.


----------

